# Woodfired hot tub plans



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Interesting video from Felder using their combo machine to make an outdoor hot tub. Great machine. Unfortunately looked up the price, $30 000 in Canada. 

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com...ail&utm_term=0_490231050d-a21739fb5e-78183117


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

In the past I've run across a good number of wooden hot tub plans. Some free, some at a reasonable cost. One was for a square or rectangular tub, very low cost plans, but wouldn't really need plans for something like that, believe it was all or mostly plywood.

And wood-fired heater? Don't recall if I saw plans for one or not. However, there is a company out there that makes them, and I believe the round hot tub parts, you put them together if I recall right. But the heater is pretty simple, just need the right materials, and good welding skills. Can't recall the name just now, all I recall is naked gnomes, hats on, climbing into them. That and some in 2-3 foot of snow, and floating on a lake. I'll see what I can find. That was Snorkel I'm pretty sure, but found the company link, but no nekkid gnomes or lake pics.

Here's a couple that made their own hot tub. Should be ample instructions. But there's a ton of info out there. 
Google is our friend.
http://makezine.com/projects/build-a-rustic-cedar-hot-tub-for-under-1000/


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jemangin said:


> Interesting video from Felder using their combo machine to make an outdoor hot tub. Great machine. Unfortunately looked up the price, $30 000 in Canada.
> 
> https://www.canadianwoodworking.com...ail&utm_term=0_490231050d-a21739fb5e-78183117


Was this about the Combination Machine, or making a hot tub.
If it is about the machine, I am drooling with envy, not so with a hot tub.
Maybe Rick could go in with me to buy one, (machine).

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If you notice in the video at about minute 2:55, he is ripping the boards with the short fence that is slid back to before the center line of the blade. In other words he is using the European position of a short fence.

I have read numerous articles that this is a safer way than the long fences the we use in the USA. Also it eliminates the chance of kickback, because the back of the blade is never exposed to pinching the board against the fence.

Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Economy hot tub.


----------

